# HAP Land



## bheary (Dec 29, 2010)

If there are no registration cards available does that mean you cannot hunt? Or can you leave a paper with your info?


----------



## dead short (Sep 15, 2009)

Where at??


----------



## bheary (Dec 29, 2010)

Pm sent


----------



## dead short (Sep 15, 2009)

Got it. I'll check on it on Monday.


----------



## Lucky Dog (Jul 4, 2004)

What is the ruling on this?
Any word?


----------



## dead short (Sep 15, 2009)

Just waiting for a call back from wildlife guys in Cass City.


----------



## dead short (Sep 15, 2009)

Just waiting for a call back from wildlife guys in Cass City.


----------



## dead short (Sep 15, 2009)

HAP director in Lansing is wondering if there was anything at all in the mailbox. I talked with her on Thursday.


----------



## bheary (Dec 29, 2010)

There wasn't


----------



## dead short (Sep 15, 2009)

They're going to send someone out on Monday to replace the registration book.


----------



## bheary (Dec 29, 2010)

So if they are no cards does that mean no hunting?


----------



## dead short (Sep 15, 2009)

You can hunt. Limit is three hunters. Just use your best judgment. There won't be any cards anymore (which was even news to me)....only a registration book with sign in and sign out times.


----------



## Lucky Dog (Jul 4, 2004)

Just to steer this a little off course. If it says limit 4 hunters, does that mean per party or a daily total for the property?


----------



## dead short (Sep 15, 2009)

At one time....


----------



## bheary (Dec 29, 2010)

Thanks. Hope tomorrow is uneventful, but we know that won't be the case


----------



## dead short (Sep 15, 2009)

Should be crazy as usual. Let me know if you're seeing a lot of road hunters.... You still have my cell number off the email from a while back?


----------



## bheary (Dec 29, 2010)

Yes I don't dare hunt opener in the thumb. My body armor is rated that high


----------



## dead short (Sep 15, 2009)

Should've come over....slow today.


----------

